# Audi TT mk1 (1.8t) clutch pedal on the floor but shifts w/ rev matching



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay so on my way home the clutch pedal went to the floor and was stock in gear, I pulled over turned off then put it in first and started it back up and it jumped fwd, then I rev matched it to third and slowly drove it home. 

On my way home while it was in gear the car drove fine and the clutch did not slip or anything (pedal stayed on the floor) 

trying the pedal it just stayed on the floor, but the pedal did NOT seem that it was broken as it the master cylinder metal "slide" was moving with out a problem. the fluid looked a bit low so I put fluid in the brake resevoir but it did not stay full. 


I had my clutch replaced OEM around 40k miles and when I first got it back the same exact thing happened as I was leaving so I drove it back and the dealer said a "clip" or "clasp" fell off as I was leaving and they just reinstalled a new one and the vehicle has driven with no problems since .


What could this be ? and what is this "clip" that_might_ be causing the problem ? ( I can't afford Dealer help and I am pretty handy:laugh


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

does this look normal ?? the brake fluid is dripping down the front area of the tranny 

this sucks . . .


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Damn, dude. You've had no luck with your car at all.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

yea it looks great and drives well but a lot of surprises in since 2008 and the 100k miles i put on it haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

jason bouchard said:


> does this look normal ?? the brake fluid is dripping down the front area of the tranny
> 
> this sucks . . .


Looks like the fitting has pushed off. If you push the line back onto the slave fitting you should be good. You will need to re-bleed the clutch after.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

so should I pull off that clip then push the fitting back on then reseat clip? thx


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

jason bouchard said:


> so should I pull off that clip then push the fitting back on then reseat clip? thx


Yep.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

well You were right ! I pulled of the clip though and in my awesomeness broke said clip. BUT once I got the clip out, I notice I could push the pipe on about half and inch more then it was previously. 

Thank you !!


Now all I need to do is find a place selling that clip, any ideas ? 


Thanks again Sir, I was about ready to drop it off at a shop. . .


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

jason bouchard said:


> well You were right ! I pulled of the clip though and in my awesomeness broke said clip. BUT once I got the clip out, I notice I could push the pipe on about half and inch more then it was previously.
> 
> Thank you !!
> 
> ...


Any time :thumbup:

The clip can some times be bent a little to add a little more spring to it. Over time the spring steel can un-clip per say. Most of the time you will have to get it with a new slave cylinder. 

German Auto Parts might be able to get you one. Otherwise you can try getting one out of a junk yard. Or pick up a new slave to get the clip.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

found the part, Hopefully I can get it soon 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/Clutch/ES251250/










Thanks again !! ( I'm still on the search to find the part/ clip locally and quickly) :laugh:

Edit: bought this one as it was the same price and will be easier to bleed: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/Clutch/ES2608027/


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

jason bouchard said:


> found the part, Hopefully I can get it soon
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/Clutch/ES251250/
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

fixed it !! with the ECS revised bleeder assembly and some super blue, the pedal is way harder and feels like my state 3 full disc from my Acura days (way better then stock )


----------

